# Small game 2010



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Let's see who can get the most game in 2010 with the least amount of money.

It's simple: buy a gun and ammunition. Calculate total cost, keep track of how many rabbits and squirrels you get. There won't be a prize, but it should be fun to see. I'm guessing most of us were going to buy something anyway. If not, find the exact price that you paid for the gun you want to use (maximum of 10 years ago, no using the .22 your grandpa or great grandpa bought for $6 in 1920  ) and use that. Pick your gun now. No switching at the end of the year when you know exactly how many you've gotten.

We'll divide the number of game animals taken to come up with a price per animal and see who has the lowest number.


----------

